# NOW there are trailers for sale close to me?



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Now that trailer is almost ready...there is a cute trailer about 20 miles north of me, straight load, which I don't really like, but it has small LQ.

Where, I ask you, was this when I was trying to decide whether or not to completely redo my trailer?

Nearest one then was in NJ, that was in price range wanted to look at, and what I liked.

Ugh.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Murphy's law at work again.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

you could go look at it and see if you get any ideas for your trailer


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Just the way it goes, isn't it?
When you need it, it can't be found to save your soul. The minute you no longer need it (or have bought something else) there it is...or there several of them are.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Same rules applies to items you hang onto for ages in case you might need them. About 2 weeks after you get rid of it, you will need it and have to go out and buy one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We looked for weeks for a 1T truck in good shape. Finally caved in and bought a new cab and chassis. Hubby, being a welder would build the deck. I don't think we'd driven it two blocks and were sitting at a red light when a fellow asked us if we might be interested in a nice used 1Ton. We were approached 3 times that week.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

loveduffy said:


> you could go look at it and see if you get any ideas for your trailer


Just don't have the energy to drive...

Hopefully mine will be at home next month...


----------

